# Hurricane wreck with pilot recovery. Northern Russia



## seesul (Jan 3, 2010)

I got no words...
Hurricane wreck with pilot recovery. Northern Russia


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2010)

Simply amazing!

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! I cant believe how well preserved the pilot was!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow Seesul, that's amazing. Very interesting. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2010)

For a while I was thinking about posting this as I hate showing the human remains but this is really something I´d never belive in.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2010)

That is pretty amazing.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 3, 2010)

Dang, those peat-bogs really do preserve well! Looks like he just fell asleep.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for showing this Roman. Moving and amazing at the same time. To adapt the words of the verse - " He did not grow old, as we that are left grow old". The preservation of the peat has kept him as he was, remarkable.


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2010)

Amazing...just amazing... Thanks for posting Roman!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2010)

Remarkable, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow thats amazing almost like he went down last week


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow! I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. Amazing.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks seesul. Those images are disurbing......and I hope there is no family to see them.

He has lost his legs below the knee, which makes me wonder, and there is no other evidence of trauma. Makes me suspect the cause of death for the poor guy was drowning, ther is no bruising or other gunshot wounds that I can see. 

If I am right, the poor b*stards last moment would have been horrific


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2010)

amazing....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

The would be a bit freaky walking upon...


----------



## piet (Jan 10, 2010)

parsifal said:


> Thanks seesul. Those images are disurbing......and I hope there is no family to see them.
> 
> He has lost his legs below the knee, which makes me wonder, and there is no other evidence of trauma. Makes me suspect the cause of death for the poor guy was drowning, ther is no bruising or other gunshot wounds that I can see.
> 
> If I am right, the poor b*stards last moment would have been horrific



His feet came of when they pulled him out of the bog


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 10, 2010)

Any reason why they didn't dig him out? Too boggy/marshy/wet? I have a hard time visualizing a scenario which would require them to rip the guy in half to get him out. Tryin to keep an open mind before I get really pissed about that....


----------

